# Farben in CMYK



## -exr- (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein Problem und hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei etwas weiterhelfen.

Ich gestalte gerade einen Flyer auf dem ich einen Hintergrund in einem bestimmten Grünton (#D0FF74) einfügen möchte. Ich verwende diese Farbe auch in meinem Logo (RGB Format).
Die Druckerei benötigt den Flyer jetzt aber im CMYK Format. Erstell ich diesen nun in CMYK sieht der Grünton total anders aus.
Was mache ich falsch? Ich finde auch keinen ähnlichen Farbton in der Palette von CMYK.


Grüße, exr


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Dass die Druckerei den Flyer im CMYK-Format haben möchte, ist völlig normal und alltäglich.
Nun habe ich gerade mal geschaut, um welche Farbe es sich in Deinem Fall handelt.
Und ich musste feststellen, dass diese Farbe - zumindest im CMYK-Farbraum - nicht tauglich ist.
Du kannst natürlich die Näherungswerte 21, 0, 71, 0 verwenden, nur wirst Du da die von Dir
angesprochene Farbabweichung bekommen.

Einzige Lösung ist, das Ganze über eine Sonderfarbe zu regeln, welche aber dann auch
erheblich kostenintensiver ist. 
Also entweder Du lebst mit der Farbabweichung oder Du nimmst eine Sonderfarbe in Kauf.

Gruß


----------



## -exr- (18. Juni 2006)

Hmm, das ist natürlich ne schlechte Nachricht.
Ich brauche diese Farbe, aber Sonderanfertigung lohnt sich natürlich nicht.
Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (18. Juni 2006)

Es gibt leider Farben, die nicht für alle Medien tauglich sind. In Deinem Fall heißt das, daß diese Farbe im Druck einfach nicht darstellbar ist. Zumindest nicht im herkömmlichen 4farb-Druck. Und alles andere rentiert sich nicht, wenn Du keine hohen Auflagen hast.
lg.


----------



## -exr- (18. Juni 2006)

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit zu sehen wie die Farbe nachher heraus kommt. Am Bildschirm stimmt es ja nicht genau und ich habe nur einen RGB Drucker.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Juni 2006)

Ja, indem Du Dir doch von der Druckerei ein Proof anfertigen läßt.
Dort einfach mal nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## -exr- (18. Juni 2006)

Drucken Farblaser nicht auch in CMYK.
Dann könnte mein Druckereinergebnis mit dem Laserergebnis im Farbton übereinstimmen?!


----------



## -exr- (21. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab da doch nochmal ne Frage dazu:
Auf meinem Bildschirm sieht ein Bild, auf dem ein leuchtendes Grün zu sehen ist, nachdem ich es in CMYK umgewandelt habe sehr dunkel und "dreckig" aus.
Allerdings kann ein PC Bildschirm ja CMYK nicht darstellen.

Kann ich jetzt dieses CMYK Bild mit meinem normalen Tintenstrahldrucker (welche ja auch auf CMYK basiert), so dass dann die Selben Farben herauskommen, wie Sie auch bei einer professionellen Druckerei wären?

Würde mich sehr über eure Antwort freuen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,


			
				-exr- hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich jetzt dieses CMYK Bild mit meinem normalen Tintenstrahldrucker (welche ja auch auf CMYK basiert), so dass dann die Selben Farben herauskommen, wie Sie auch bei einer professionellen Druckerei wären?


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht, denn Druckereien verwenden ganz andere (höherwertige) Pigmente und
Farbzusammensetzungen, so dass deren Druckergebnisse mit dem ganz normalen Heimdrucker stark variieren.


----------

